# lighting?



## jakekersley (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello
I have a 4ft fish tank 132x28x60 to be exact. I have a latex 3d background sandy gravel with fluorite in it with a sump filter.

Tank is freshwater.

I have everything set up perfect in this tank and it is all thanks to the information this forum had provided 

Back to the issue. I don't have any lighting. I am 50/50 on planting the tank but from the lights I would like something to light up the tank neatly and grow plants if I decide to.

Can I put a dim switch on any light?

I have done a little research but I'd like to hear this forums opinion please and thank you.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

What is the light on it now, how many bulbs can it accommodation?


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

It depends on the type of light. What type of fish do you plan on keeping?

Florescents can be dimmed but the starters will need to be replaced. 
LED's are easier to work with your somewhat limited on the plant choice.


----------



## jakekersley (Mar 25, 2013)

Currently I have no light. Its a new tank that is currently cycling.
I will have Oscars, frontosa, pleco and more other fish like these.


----------



## jakekersley (Mar 25, 2013)

From what I have been reading I need anywhere between 1-2 wpg (watts per gallon).

My fish tank is 57 gallons I think? But do I need to ad the volume of my sump tank too?

From what I gather I need about 100watts?

If I decide to remove the plants can I continue using the light for viewing pleasure?

I'm not sure if I should go led or twin t5 globes?

Thank you.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

The watts per gallon rule is like the gallon per fish rule. Basically mythology, old school dosnt dosnt really work. For light its about the PAR. "Photosynthetically active radiation, measurement of the amount of photosynthetically active wavelengths in light" Without a meter, it's impossible to tell what your PAR is, but you can take a guess seeing other tanks that are like yours who have metered, or have success, and trial, and error it from there.

Like fish i heard a lot of what i can, and cannot do since i got into the planted aspect on a serious level last December, and in the end i found i can do a lot more then what i read or was told i could do. Someone said new guys should just take the plunge, get crazy with it, and just see what works as each tank, and it's environment is different for everyone. I took that advice, been amazing experience since.

My project tank(s) are 4 footers too, and i'm using 2-3 phillips 6700k t5 bulbs 32watt each from home depot right on top of the one i have a thread on, and my other ( dual bulb shop light )a foot above for other species i'm experimenting with. 
All is working great. So yeah 100 watts is about the range, mine would be 96 for the triple, close enough. Any lids or distance from the water surface will significantly degrade the PAR, how reflective the light reflectors are make a huge difference. I dont use lids.

LED's work, but for it to be good long term your talking big $ for a good setup as the light is more focused, then a fluorescent. I see guys make these $600- cree LED lights, which is way more then the $30- or the $12 i paid for my t5 strip lights lol. Actually the brighter the light is the more you might have to dose co2, and ferts which as a fish guy i'm really against, like excell or api co2 boost. Fish hate that stuff. I seldom half dose flourish to help a little bit, but no more then twice a week if i had to. Water changes, fish poop, decent light works well.

Oscars, frontosa i dont know will work with a planted tank. You might get away with suction cups or tie downs for anubias or some big swords as they get big, can be bought big, and have hardy big leaves, but i'd be skeptical for anything else. Just my 2 cents


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

The wattage per gallons was/isn't a myth. It is based around T12 tubes, but is only a rule of thumb. So, while T8s and T5s may produce more light per watt, the total amount of light is what determines how bright the tank will be. If there is sufficient light in the red and blue areas (specific wavelengths) that plants need they will grow. The colour temp won't really tell you how much of these specific wavelengths are available in a particular tube/light. You need to see the actual spectrum of the light and this isn't always easy to find. Having said that, my experience with 5000K and 6500K in T12 and T8 indicate most of these tubes, even with relatively low CRI will grow plants quite well. My experience is that 5000K will do a better job than 6500K and look more natural. I believe that a tube with higher CRI is more likely to have more of the correct wavelengths of light. It stand to reason, to me, that to render colour correctly you have to cover the spectrum better. It has also been my experience that plants can be grown successfully with less light than recommended in many cases, although they may grow more slowly.
Getting back to the tank in question, it isn't big enough for the fish mentioned, in the long term, and frontosas and oscars aren't really a good mix. As well it is very unlikely that you will be able to keep rooted plants in a tank with oscars.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello folks

just to share... i used a T8 red light in the past because this red light comes with the T8 set. the colors of the fish is not very good. i believe the T8 red light is normally used for planted tanks to promote plants growth.

recently i overhauled my 4ft tank and change to a super cool day light from a local DIY electrical shop. this super cool daylight tube is expensive. almost half the price of the T8 set.

but when i fit it on the T8 and power it on... it makes a HUGE difference!!!
the tank looks so clear, i can even now see my rocky background picture.
even the coral sand looks good under this super cool day light 12000K.

i believe cool day light is the best to bring out the colors in your tank.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showt ... p?t=184368

Learned my lighting by this guy...He makes diy par meters too


----------



## jakekersley (Mar 25, 2013)

Thank you for criptic and bill sooooooo much!! 
Their are some led lights on eBay that are 100watts. They are only 200$ are they going to be okay?

I just want something that will light the tank up and and keep plants healthy if I decide to put them in.

Should I put 6500k globes and or t5 or t8 this is to technical me for haha


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

T5 way better then t8. Newer, brighter, more energy efficient. If LED do lots of research on what's proven to be good for plants before buying  I know people who just put glass lids on the tank and rest reptile domes on top with screw in cfl bulbs with success.


----------



## jakekersley (Mar 25, 2013)

I just bought a duel t5 ho light they are 54w each can switch them on one at a time.I believe they are 10000k  thank you for the advise!


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Just let us know how it works out in a month  that will be the test if the advice was good or not .


----------



## jakekersley (Mar 25, 2013)

What do you mean by that? Lol sorry I'm new to lighting


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

If the plants are growing good, your happy with the light etc etc. A month would be a good time to see if the plants melt or anything


----------



## jakekersley (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh haha I'll keep you updated  leaving the light on 8 hours a day I only have one small plant.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

What kind of plant? Are you using a timer? If not its so worth the small price tag to get one, then its on a set schedule


----------



## jakekersley (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes its on a timer 8 hours a day  I only have a few little ones in their can't remember the species. I was told they only needed 8-10 hours a day I will find out though


----------



## jakekersley (Mar 25, 2013)

I will keep you posted so far so good. I have small gravel mixed with flourite. Do I need to add anything or will that and good water levels and light be enough


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Probably be ok. Substrate mixes is a bit of a science in it's own, but at the same time to his own. Mines pool filter sand, play sand, eco complete, floramax, and flourite haha. If you get into stem plants like rotala or ludwigia, and others, the gravel might not cut it, depends how small it is.


----------



## jakekersley (Mar 25, 2013)

For now I'll just buy plants that suit my tank.

I just bought a timer for my lights i am going to set it for 8 hours a day I'm just curious instead of the lights being on when I'm not home can I leave them on 1pm till 8pm so I can have viewing pleasure.

Instead of 8am till 4pm?

I just want to do the 8 hours so I can have viewing pleasure when I am home.

The normal light in my living room won't make a difference will it.

/// I just didn't wanna start a new thread.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

You can have them in for w/e time frame you want. Mine are in from 9am to 9pm, and not directly in the path of sun light. So as long as the tank isn't in front of a window or anything you'll be OK. Plants need sleep time too. Just keep adding to this one lol


----------



## jakekersley (Mar 25, 2013)

Haha that's the plan I've set my timer 1pm till 9pm.

I only have a few little plants ATM lol


----------

